# just bought my first sentra.... with a J-spec



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

Ok i just bought this 92 sentra... i know the guy and the car has alot of miles but the engine only has 21,000 miles on it.. it is a j-spec that he built.. the car has a full exhaust.. with header.. mandrel bent pipes (sorry for spelling) and a reactive muffler... sounds very very good... this care is awesome... and i got it for a great deal... he sold it to me because he didn't want to tag and insure it... he also has a civic hatchback with a j-spec and he's running alot of nitrous... but anyways he sold me the car for 1300 bucks... and it's awesome....
i posted this to get my name out there.. and to see if many other people have a j-spec motor??
i need to find out exactly what motor it has.. it's a very very fast car... my friend who has a high 13 sec truck (it's a moded 99 dakota R/T) told me that the sentra held dead even with him from a stop all the way to around 90 were they let off.... he said the sentra actually got off the line pretty bad.. said it went up in tire smoke....
i'm hoping to get it to the track and see what it will run...


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

Where in Kentucky are you? I'm right next door, at the OH-KY-WV border, and race at Mt. Park Dragway often. 

As for the jdm engine: Chances are it's a Primera engine. Those were rated at 150hp, compared to the US DE's rating of 140hp, IIRC. If it runs with a 13-second truck, then there's more to your story, like cams, and maybe some head work. 13-second NA SE-Rs are few and far between. 

I suggest you hit up www.sr20deforum.com for other like-minded sr20 heads such as yourself, in addition to the forums here.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

could be a sr20ve also.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Cool, i'm in Union, Ky, about 20 mins. south of Cincinnati, OH.


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

TRICK_E said:


> *could be a sr20ve also. *


If he got a VE and the car for $1,300, then boys, we have the SR20 Deal of the Century staring us square in the eyes. 

-GP-


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

alright first i'm in pikecounty kentucky...
and i'm really not sure what motor it is... i need to find that out.. i know it's a j-spec... i know the dude real well and he wouldn't lie to me... i can describe how the motor looked...
ok the block was pretty wide... and by looking at the side of the block you can see the were the cylinders are... the cam cover on top is red.... and it has nissan in white.. the timing belt is an actual chain... 
if there is anything special i should look for tell me and i'll look...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Red top sounds like DE-T, but a DE-T for $1300? Plus you said it has a header, so that would rule out a DE-T. Probably just a painted VC on a Primera motor. The best thing to do is to take a picture of the motor and we'll be able to ID it real quick.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah hook us up with a picture..and we can can tell you right away but the Red Top came with the Blue Bird SR20...which also comes with a stock Turbo


----------

